# What size is your family bed?



## rumismom (Jan 12, 2007)

We have a queen with sidecar crib. DD is getting mobile and our bed(s) are very high. I feel like we should upgrade to King and use the crib for naps... wondering what arrangements everything else does?


----------



## KimProbable (Jun 22, 2005)

We've got a queen with a single pushed up next to us. This is my favorite arrangement by far. There's lots of space and room to shuffle around. DD starts off on the single, so she doesn't usually wake up when we crawl into bed since it's a different mattress. There's also enough room for DS to crawl in if he wants.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

We have a full size for me and dh with a twin sidecar for ds.


----------



## kerilynn (Sep 9, 2005)

we have a queen size that the 3 of us share just fine (for now anyways)


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

nak
queen and a sidecar crib
there are four of us sleeping there, plus my very obese cat.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

King and it is not nearly big enough!!


----------



## wasswifey (Aug 13, 2006)

We have a queen that we are using right now and it is nice and cozy. We also have a waveless king waterbed that is not in the house right now (not enough rooms) but we will use that when we move.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

We have a king-size bed, but right now it's only DH and me in it (baby on the way). It feels huge now, so I'm hoping it will still feel roomy enough when we've got a little one in it, too. We bought it specifically because we were thinking of doing the family bed thing when we got married.


----------



## joeysmom1729 (Sep 12, 2006)

We have a queen and it can get a little tight.


----------



## Momma2SoSweet (Feb 25, 2007)

We have a queen with a sidecar crib, but the crib isn't used. It's mainly there so I know dd won't roll off the bed. I've tried having dd sleep in the sidecar crib but she likes to be cuddled up next to me. I'm okay with that.


----------



## larkish (Oct 5, 2006)

We traded our queen for the IL's spare King when I was pregnant (it was nice for my cocoon of pillows) and have kept it. If the IL's knew we were using it for co-sleeping they might ask for it back though


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Very much an "OTHER"









Initially it was a queen with arms reach sidecar. Then all three in the queen. Then when dd got a bit bigger it was a queen (on the floor) and a twin mattress pushed together.

Eventually that turned into the current arrangement which is a queen on the floor pushed against an IKEA toddler bed (dd saw it and wouldn't let go!). The toddler bed is on a frame so it is perhaps three-four inches "higher" than the queen mattress which means dd loves rolling off and jumping back up...usually at 3am.

In June it will be a queen with a toddler bed plus the arms reach sidecar! Yoicks!


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

We have a queen with a twin pushed up next to it. We bought the queen when I was pregnant with Anneke. I wish that we had gotten a king, then, but we have enough room now. We'll see how things go with the new baby. We might end up moving Anneke's twin bed to the foot of our bed, but we'll see.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

queen, for me and the babe


----------



## ipfree (Oct 4, 2006)

We love the King ... so much room. But they aren't so flexible like the Queen & Single arrangement.
We're moving so we'll change it up. Maybe?
I like the idea of bebe having his own bed next to the queen for when he wants his own ... he's happy sleeping cuddled up right next to us


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a full. (Just dd and I.) I just took the mattress and boxspring off the frame until she was out of my bed for most of the night and was taller and could climb in/out better on her own. She still needs help getting up about 75% of the time, but I don't worry about her falling out anymore. She's older and more aware of her environment, so I think she's MAYBE fallen out of the bed once since I put it back on the frame...several months ago.


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

I voted "other." We have two queen mattresses side-by-side on the floor. It takes up virtually our whole "spare" bedroom. This is for me, DH, DS1 and DS2 (on the way, expected in May). I am still squashed in the middle of my guys who want to use me as a pillow. I usually extract myself in the middle of the night and find a nice big empty spot and go back to sleep there.


----------



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

We're queen with a sidecar... but dd doesn't sleep there!







She sleeps cozied up to mommy (and I'm in a bad mood now so I want my space....) or cozied up to daddy (I know, gasp.)

I prefer daddy....


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

We have a king now. We bought it about 2 weeks ago because it doesn't look like ds will be ready to sleep in his own bed all night long for some time. It worked out great because we needed a new "guest" bed so they have the old queen size. We used to side-car the crib to the queen but it wasn't used much and after dd started moving around we took it down as we took the bed off the frame and put it on the ground.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

King w/a twin Xlong next to it!


----------



## WannabeaFarmer (Jul 7, 2006)

We have a queen with her three sided toddler bed up next to it. Its a regular convertable crib without the sliding rail. Thats where DD starts out her night then ends in the morning between us..








She used to be full time in our bed till she started needing her own space(she is a kicker!!







)


----------



## bryannastreasure (Nov 28, 2006)

Carlin and I have spent 4 years in an RV. with walls on 3.5 sides of the bed which is slightly narrower than a 'full'. I intended to make him a bunkbed over the foot of my bed but the materials didn't work out. and when we rented a room this winter we slept together in a twin for about a month, until I found a toddler bed and L-shaped it to my twin. it feels like we are sleeping together and I'm right there for any middle of the night crisis. I can reach out an hold his hand or rub his foot...

I can't imagine having him in his own room. How would you know if they threw up or anything??
Love and Light,
Bryanna


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryannastreasure* 
I can't imagine having him in his own room. How would you know if they threw up or anything??
Love and Light,
Bryanna

I totally agree, the times my kids have gotten sick, sure it sucked as well all had to relocated, but the first time, my daughter threw up, then just laid down and went back to sleep, if I hadn't been there, how long would she have slept in it? :shudder:


----------



## boigrrrlwonder (Jan 18, 2007)

My kid and I sleep together on a twin mattress. She's just seven weeks old, so for now, it works.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

We had a queen for years, and we never had a sidecar. However, when I had a DH we also had an extra bed for him, so I was basically sleeping in the queen with a baby or two and he slept elsewhere. When DD2 was born, we had 2 queen sized beds in the bedroom, and DD1 started out in Daddy's bed and joined me at some point during the night. When DS was a baby, his dad played "musical beds" and sometimes slept with us (in the queen), sometimes on the couch, and sometimes with one of the girls in their room.


----------



## iheartsofia (Feb 12, 2007)

We have a queen with a side-car crib, not that dd sleeps in the crib.... She likes to sleep right next to me. Ok most nights, tough when I want to stretch out, but I get over it.







She is so cuddleable!


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

we have a King with a side carred crib- works well when our 5 yr old climbs into bed with us and sleeps side ways and the 18 mo old is in the side car crib


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

we have a full and it was just a full until dd was 2.5 in october and then i finally put her crib together that's been in it's box since before birth...









so now we have a full with a sidecrib...

we plan on getting a king, hopefully, $$ pending, this summer since there will be an addition late summer


----------



## blueberrystamps (Nov 5, 2005)

We have a king and a side cared crib it is nice but I think we may end up putting a twin where the crib is we will see.


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

King. It's usually all 4 of us plus a cat in the bed so even the king is starting to get crowded!


----------



## mackysmama (Jan 11, 2005)

I voted other. We have a king. On one side, with a about a 2 foot space in between, is a crib. On ther other side is a twin bed. We kind of play musical beds. Sometimes its just me and dp in the big bed, sometimes it is me and ds with dp in the twin, sometimes its me and both kids in the big bed with dp in the twin, sometimes its all of us in the king.


----------



## MissMaryMack (Apr 7, 2007)

We have a queen, which is too small for us + 3 littles. But since we're only all in bed together for "family parties" (snuggles on weekend mornings) it's not a problem. Mostly the kids sleep in their own bedrooms (the girls sleep together in one bed, the boy sleeps with the dog) but they're welcome with us if they're afraid or just need extra love during the night. Our son usually joins us around 4am -- I barely wake up anymore, just lift the covers for him and scoop him close to nurse back to sleep.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

We have a queen with a twin (daybed) next to it. We did the daybed so that I could nurse ds and then move instead of trying to move him when he is asleep, which never worked. When we first started I did a lot of bed hopping







but now he does pretty well knowing we are right there and is learning to put himself back to sleep. I still nurse him throughout the night, sometimes I wake up and crawl back to my bed and sometimes I wake up in the twin and HE is in the bed with dh. It all works!


----------



## being (Jul 31, 2005)

We have a king which is crowded w/ three of us.Our dd is such a bedhog!


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

A full!







:

But as of the 23rd we'll have a king!!







:


----------



## dejota (May 4, 2004)

queen and we're crowded!








i'm thinking we need a twin too...


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

We have a king sized mattress that sits on the floor with a small futon next to it. Usually DD sleeps part of the night on the futon then when she moves up DH moves down to the futon because our bed just isn't big enough for a toddler who sleeps sideways, DD the cuddler, me the one who needs space and a body pillow (especially being 41 weeks pg), and DH who sleeps diagonal


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KimProbable* 
We've got a queen with a single pushed up next to us. This is my favorite arrangement by far. There's lots of space and room to shuffle around. DD starts off on the single, so she doesn't usually wake up when we crawl into bed since it's a different mattress. There's also enough room for DS to crawl in if he wants.

This is our situation as well, but we are thinking of upgrading the twin to a full







You can never have too much bed, yk?


----------



## 2mama (Feb 3, 2006)

king! With 2 adults and 2-3 kids depending on the night!


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

We have a king, it's just me and my tiny girl in the big bed. Last baby my SO and I slept in a full with our son.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Queen with sidecar crib (well, it's not currently set up but it will be soon and that's the setup we had with the previous two) but I wish we had a king. When we bought this bed, we didn't have room for a king. Now we do, but we're more broke.


----------



## stacyg (Oct 19, 2004)

Voted "Other"

We have a king and a full pushed up together! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## asaunders (Aug 7, 2005)

I voted "other" - we have a king futon with a sidecar crib-turned-bed on one side and an arm's reach co-sleeper on the other...DD sleeps in the sidecar (when she isn't snuggled into DH, which is about half of the time) and DS has never slept in the co-sleeper (I guess that COULD change if DS ever slept more than 1-2 hours at a time, but I'm not holding my breath.)


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

We had a queen with all three, no rails, so sidecars, no mattress on the floor. We all cuddled in the middle!


----------



## christyp (Mar 23, 2007)

It's a full. DH, DD and me.

That's all. Have tried to sidecar a co-sleeper but DD won't sleep for more than 30 min in it, and I need to get up for work, so back with us she comes. Sometimes I have fantasies of getting a twin next to our bed.


----------



## KiwiZ (Apr 4, 2004)

Our family is me, dh, dd (3.5), dd (6). We have a queen. In the beginning we all fit nicely. Now I want a king, cuz my 6 yo flops around like crazy and my 3.5 yo often tells me she needs "her space"







They have their own beds and are starting to sleep in them more and more, so I guess the squishy problem we have will soon be resolved LOL


----------



## summerbabe (Nov 12, 2006)

We have a queen and it was fine for the first 4 months or so, but now it is just too small to be comfy. We are getting a king soon.


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

We have a double bed (apparently so unbelievably small it didn't make it onto the poll







). It's DD, DH, and I plus 3 cats. I rarely feel crowded at all.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Queen now, we used to all 3 sleep in the full til DS was 6 months.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

We have a Queen and will pull out the cosleeper when the babe arrives- although don't know if it will get used this time. This would be way too cramped, but dh doesn't usually sleep with us as he works nights.


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

Full.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

We have a queen and it is not nearly big enough.


----------



## PNWmama (Sep 2, 2006)

We have a queen and full strapped together, and we sleep on it sideways so the crack down around our shins. Nice and roomy!


----------



## BeagleMommy (May 26, 2006)

Full with a sidecar-ed crib that holds blankets and pillows, but so far at least, never a baby.


----------



## hannahmama (Aug 21, 2006)

we have a queen and it gets cramped. often dh complains, how come dd gets the most space when she is the tiniest?! this is a point of contention at our house. dh is in the music industry, so when he gets home at 3 or 4am and needs a good night of sleep to work a full day, he will sometimes sleep in another room...


----------



## Oonah (Jul 28, 2004)

king turned sideways


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

We have a full, which used to sleep 4, but now we have split into two family bed factions-- me and my 4 yr. old in one bed, and my 15 mo. old and his daddy in another-- because the little guy and I just don't sleep well together.

But yeah, we fit 4 in a full. But the kids are getting bigger, and we plan to upgrade to a king when we move in June.


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

We have a King + Queen combo.







Lots of room! We love it! Right now we have me, dh, ds (4 1/2), dd (2 1/2) and my prego belly (turning intoa newborn in a couple of months). It works really well for us and our family still has room to grow. It's also pushed up against a wall. For now we usually sleep dd, me, ds, dh. That will be changing a bit with the new baby, who will need to be on my side without older siblings next to him/her.


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

We have a King. I'm so glad we got it. We were making due on a double bed, with three people. Oy!


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

I voted "Other."

We have a full bed with a crib sidecarred to it on my side. For now, DS sleeps very well in the sidecar. I am thinking that when he becomes more mobile, however, we'll end up snuggled in with us.


----------



## kikidee (Apr 15, 2007)

We have a king size bed, and then I moved our guest bed (queen) to our room, so our master bedroom is a room of beds.







DD and I sleep in the queen as a sidecar to the King bed, which DH now has alll to himself. It is working out great, even though it looks odd.









ETA: I just read the other responses, and I'm so glad to see we aren't the only ones w/ this luxurious arrangement. It's so nice, isn't it??


----------



## Chloe&Coop'sMom (Mar 11, 2007)

Queen for us... but we only have one LO in bed with us. Dd sleeps in her own new bed.


----------



## goddessgold1 (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a queen, pushed up against the wall, off of the frame, just lying on the floor, I did put it back on the box spring yesterday though. It is me, my 13 mo, my 7 yo, and my 5 yo. The baby sleeps on nside next to wall, then me, my 5 yo, then 6yo.


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

we have a double and a twin that we sleep with our heads on the double and feet on the twin


----------



## crissei (Oct 17, 2004)

Other

All three of us are in a full, really, REALLY hoping to get a bigger one before I get pregnant.


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

I said other. We have a king with side car crib.


----------



## TR's_mummy (May 2, 2006)

we have a queen with an arm's reach co-sleeper attached. 3 of us in the bed is a tight fit; i'm not sure what we're going to do when ds #2 is too big for the co-sleeper.


----------



## waylonsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

We have a queen right now...but hopefully soon we will be able to upgrade to a King...as soon as we can afford it.


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

I voted Other. We have a California King, which is a foot longer than a regular king (so, 6ft. X 7 ft.). That might seem huge but we all like our sleeping space 9and we are all kind of wiggly when we sleep), so it comfortably fits:
-1 adult and 2 kids or
-2 adults and 1 kid.

-We have done 1 adult and 3 kids, but inevitably someone (a bigger kid) feels swished and goes to their own bed or I am hangin' off the outside edge. I love the "puppy pile" feel of all of the kids in bed with me though, so I allow it sometimes, especially when DH is away.









-DH cannot tolerate more than one small kid in the bed with us, so if anyone other than the baby falls asleep in our bed, they either get moved or DH sleeps on the couch.


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

we have an insanely huge master bedroom, so we put our two queen size mattresses next to eachother on the floor to create one massive bed. my boyfriend and i are both tall and he is a big guy, so i feel more comfortable with me and my son on one bed and him on the other until my son gets bigger.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

Right now everyone has their own bed (well, dh and I still share one







) with various visitors throughout the night - but for years we put our queen mattress on the floor with a double matterss right next to it and that was our giant sized family bed - we LOVED it. I slept on the queen between my two nursing girls and dh slept on the double with our ds. - but it was nice to all be so close.

Those were sweet times. Today I just bought shoes for my ds that are actually bigger than mine for the first time - all of those people who told me the time would just fly by wre right!


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Queen with a single next to it, but DS likes to sleep WITH us, as in, ON us, so it might as well just be a queen at this point! And getting too small very quickly!


----------



## WhitBC (Apr 15, 2007)

My hubby isn't into the whole family bed thing, and I understand where he comes from. But I love snuggling with my baby punk so we usually end up on the sofa. We don't mind.


----------



## Fay (Sep 21, 2005)

Twin + King + sidecar bassinet = wall-to-wall bed


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

2 doubles!


----------



## Sariha (Mar 13, 2003)

we have a king bed and a humanity co-sleeper along one side.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

full size w/ very un-used sidecare (its useless, really. DS won't sleep in it at *all* usualy, or 1 hr tops!!)


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

DH, myself and our 2 youngest in a Queen, though the toddler's toddler bed is butted up against my side so if I get too crowded, he gets moved. He always ends up back next to me though


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

We have a queen(our bedroom is WAY to small for a king







) There is me, dh, almost 3 yr old dd, 9 month old dd and our cat. Its a snug fit.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

A queen mattress and a twin mattress pushed together directly on the floor for me, Dh, dd, and ds.

~Nay


----------



## BabyBearsMummy (Jan 27, 2006)

My 11 month old daughter and I share a king sized bed with a sidecar the space is wonderfull especially on nights when she rolls around a lot. However there have been nights when I have come back to get in bed to find her in the middle of the bed in such a way that I couldnt quite fit on either side of her so I layed across the bottom of the bed until she woke for a nightime feed.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

We have a king but it gets crowded when all 4 of us are in there. I have a Snug Tuck pillow I like to use as a side rail but can't right now, there wouldn't be room for all 4 of us. (DS comes into our bed anywhere from 2 am to 7 am.)


----------



## MommyMichele (May 2, 2006)

We have a King size bed with a crib attached, which has been the case since my oldest was a baby. Since her 3rd birthday my oldest usually sleeps in her own room, but still frequently crawls into our bed around dawn. My second daughter, for some reason, has never come to our bed at night since we offered her her own bed at the age of barely 2.5, although we have brought her to our bed many times ourselves (like when she awakens and cries out for us). We only have 3 bedrooms, so we don't even know yet what we're going to do when our son is ready for a bed of his own.

I love the family bed anyway, so I'm in no rush.


----------



## kavitha (Oct 8, 2005)

full size for the 3 of us....


----------



## Beppie (Oct 24, 2005)

We just upgraded to a king. Hurray!

We decided to get a king since we have a toddler with us now with no signs of leaving, and have a new baby on the way. The queen was getting just way too small. Especially for 4 of us!


----------



## minimunklemama (Nov 24, 2004)

king here,the babe is in the middle,sideways and dh and i are hanging on the edges


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't co-sleep. (I can barely sleep with my husband)

But, my daycare family has a King with a double pushed up against it. Mom, Dad (Dad is a big guy) and three boys.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

King-sized futon and it's nice and low to the ground







We got it at a yard sale for $70









love and peace.


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

we upgraded to king shortly after ben graduated from the bassinet and into our bed. it was either get a king or dh would never share a bed with us again - i kicked him out every night!


----------



## babymakesthree (Oct 6, 2006)

king and it is just right


----------



## melikahiwa (Oct 10, 2006)

King and its just perfect!


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

King, on the floor, with DD's crib mattress (never used in the crib that's in the attic - hahahaha!) on the floor - boosted by blankets up to the level of our bed. Not sure at this point what's gonna happen come June... baby will probably go in the middle... or, maybe DH & I will switch sides, and baby will be on my side, with a rail of some sort on my side (don't know if you can install a rail though, with a mattress directly on the floor....)


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

WOW! So many kings around here! We have a queen. I had dd in a basked hanging from the ceiling right next to my bed when she was newb. now we are all three cuddled like bugs in a rug. We tried to see if dd would sleep in her bed (in our room) but she won't have it.... maybe we'll upgrade to a king when the next one makes it's entrance.


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

king


----------



## bella_stranger (Nov 2, 2006)

we have a queen with an arms reach co-sleeper.... that holds my daughter;s diapers, wipes and my lap-top, also works as a guard rail since our bed is high. The babe and I sleep facing eachother, on the mattress... we are hoping to do away with the co-sleeper and get a low king sz. soon.


----------



## formerluddite (Nov 16, 2006)

queen+twin, on floor. dd1 in twin next to wall, then me, dd2, papa. twin is "dd1's bed," with her own sheets, comforter. lately dd1 has been asking dd2: "you want to have a sleepover?" and dd2 will start the night off next to dd1, sharing covers. then dd2 will wake at night and say (well, whine, really) "i want to go back to MY bed," and climb over me to her usual spot.

hopefully one day before high school, they will move together into the double bed in "the girls' room, which currently is a toy/clothes room.

we spent the first year of dd1's life all in a double. when we got it, the queen seemed vast to us!


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

Two doubles pushed together.


----------



## jani (Jul 25, 2006)

We have a king. I tried various other arrangements but my babies liked to be right next to me and I tend to roll over them to switch sides at night. Oh I wish I could have had one when my first was tiny but our bedroom was too small! Now that my one year old is mobile I have the bed against the wall on our side. It works well!


----------



## Momma2DoubleCuties (Mar 11, 2006)

We have a queen, I wish we had a king, cause most of the time both boys are trying to get in. We've fit in there before, but it sure is tight!


----------



## LelanisMom1 (Dec 9, 2006)

we have a king size with a twin pushed up against it. We also have a co-sleeper on my side for Trinity. Lelani and Rosie are in the middle and dh is on the twin. All these people plus my kitty kat.


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

Just wishing i had a king size bed... we have a queen, and ds 1 now sleeps in his own bed most of the night, but when he crawls in with us in the middle of the night, it gets really crowded! (me, dh, ds1 and ds2)


----------

